# Walnut China Cabinet



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Just finished this walnut china cabinet....still have to complete the shelves. Solid wood construction.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

That is some dam nice...Like what you did to the center hutch doors..What did you use for wood on the draws and draw slides..The finish looks great also...Heck..I like it all..LOL


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

mat 60 said:


> That is some dam nice...Like what you did to the center hutch doors..What did you use for wood on the draws and draw slides..The finish looks great also...Heck..I like it all..LOL


Thanks. The drawer slides and sides are maple...Here is a pic I took before the top was complete.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ya....I was thinking they would be dovetailed and look great..I like the flat panel stile on this ..How thick are panels and how did you do the stiles and rails..On the table saw?..Hope you don't mind me asking .


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

mat 60 said:


> Ya....I was thinking they would be dovetailed and look great..I like the flat panel stile on this ..How thick are panels and how did you do the stiles and rails..On the table saw?..Hope you don't mind me asking .



The door and top back panels are 1/2" thick. All of the others are 3/4" thick. All of the joints are mortise and tenon. I used a dado stack for all the tenons, and I have a bench top mortiser I used for the mortises. Most most of the panel groves where done with the router, however I did use the table saw for some of the grooves. I will post a some construction pics.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

*Bottom build pics*


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

*Bottom build pics cont.*


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

*Bottom build pics cont.*


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

*Bottom build pics cont.*


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

*Bottom build pics cont.*










http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...89-build-21-drawer-slides-stops-installed.jpg


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow very nice! Love that walnut, what's your finish schedule?
Excellent casework, too.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. Very nice work CPS.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That is a beautiful China hutch. And it's made from my favorite wood.

Mark


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice, NOT a weekend project, for sure.

Walnut and copper, my choice of materials, they are so, so, so, RICH looking together.

Dale in Indy


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

BZawat said:


> Wow very nice! Love that walnut, what's your finish schedule?
> Excellent casework, too.


Thanks. The walnut was sourced from three places, and most of it was steamed. So I used Watco Dark Walnut Danish Oil, followed by Arm-R-Seal. The Danish oil method I picked up here from SmithBrother and other members. Some of the pieces didn't finish as dark as others. The top drawers actually don't have any danish oil at all. I initially finished with the danish oil, but they were say too dark, so I sanded down and refinished.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

smithbrother said:


> Very nice, NOT a weekend project, for sure.
> 
> Walnut and copper, my choice of materials, they are so, so, so, RICH looking together.
> 
> Dale in Indy


Thanks. As I mentioned above, you inspired me to use the Dark Walnut Danish Oil with your football projects you posted. Definitely not a weekend project. I worked on this for over 7 months.....evenings and weekends.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's beautiful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous! Great work!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Excellent work looks great.
Would like to do more with walnut but it is crazy expensive here now.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

*Shelves are done...*

Shelves are done.....


----------



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

Gorgeous work


----------

